# Stadium Lighting coming to Blackwater River Tactical Range



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

I just got eight 1500watt metal halide stadium lamps for the range.
We are going to light the night up this Spring boys...and girls!

Please no comments on light pollution, I'm in between 2 prisons and a jail. I haven't seen a star out here at night on the range in two years. Then, again, I haven't stubbed my toe in the dark either!


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

hells yes.


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

That's bad arse.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Awesome addition, I'm curious as to how the haters are going to turn this thread into something negative...


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

*capt ron>*all other trainers. 



seriously.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Bad ass!


----------



## Bay Ranger (Aug 25, 2008)

Capt Ron,

Is your range only for your classes, or can anyone come out there to shoot? Membership cost? Per visit cost? Where you located?

Thanks


----------

